# LCD vs CRT



## Drunknut (Apr 26, 2007)

I just got a new 22" wide screen LCD. I read everywhere that LCDs cause less eye strain than CRTs. If this is true, why am I so pie eyed after a session of gaming on this thing? Seriously, this thing kills my eyes.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

what is the refresh rate set at?


----------



## RevHavoc (May 8, 2007)

Yes, what is the refresh rate set at in Windows as well as the game settings?

LCD's have less glare than CRT's. Some LCD's are also bright and can be hard on the eyes.


----------



## Drunknut (Apr 26, 2007)

Well, on my desktop I lowered from my native res which is 1680X1050 to 1440X900, which allows me to refresh at 75 hz and after having the monitor for a couple weeks my eyes are adjusting. On games though, I have to run at 60 hz because I like to play at the native res. 

However, I read everywhere that the refresh rate should be irrelevant on LCDs because of the manner in which they produce the image on the screen. On the CRT, each pixel begins to fade before being refreshed by the electron gun on the next cycle, which creates the flicker that causes eyestrain. But on an LCD the pixels remain lit at all times, and that's why it is claimed that the refresh rate doesn't matter. 

It seems to me though, that I can still tell the difference between 60 and 75 hz on the LCD. I'm not sure if I can really see it, or if it's just in my head. I guess maybe a good post to start would be a survey asking if people if they can tell the difference between refresh rates on LCDs.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

lcds don't have a refresh rate like crts. you can set it at what ever you want, and its not really changing, because the pixels on the lcd aren't turning on/off like crts are. what lcds do have is response time, or how fast the pixel can change its color, and the smaller the number the better, meaning it can do it faster. the only reason you may see some kind of flicker in a lcd is either because the video card isn't sending it a digital signal (as in its not plugged in dvi), or its sending the lcd a less than perfect signal. my lcd has a dvi and vga connector, and can switch between the two, and i can the difference, the dvi is crisp and clear, and the vga has a flicker, and looks blurred. also, if the electrical wiring of your location isn't up to snuff, you could be getting some bad images as well.


----------



## Drunknut (Apr 26, 2007)

I have dvi and a 8800 gts, so I should be fine there. Funny thing though... I was dissatisfied with the monitor because it had some areas that were darker than others so I rma'd it and got another manufacturer and this one doesn't bother my eyes nearly as much as the other one did.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Question... Are you using a single- or dual-link DVI cable? Dual-link cables are needed to support the massive resolutions of today's LCD panels. I ask only because it seems it may be the issue here.

Personally, I'll be sticking with CRTs for a good while longer. Also, I hate the idea of a native resolution restricting how good my screen looks.


----------



## Drunknut (Apr 26, 2007)

I'm using the cable that came with the monitor. But the issue was actually resolved after I RMA'd the monitor. The new one is awesome.


----------



## Stevey (Jul 24, 2007)

No no no no nonononono. I keep reading about how refresh rates dont change anything on an LCD, but somewhere someone has missed something very important, because there is most certainly a difference.

My eyes are awesome, I can tell you if a CRT is running at 60hz, 75hz or above 75hz(friends are always quizzing me on this and I am never wrong) and I also play quake3 at a competitive level, as such I have done a lot of experimenting with refresh rates and such. And when I read all the technicals of how there is no difference I was blown away, how can these people who sound so smart be so stupid? 

Playing quake 3 at 60hz feels awful, horrible and terrible compared to 75 on an LCD. You get screen tears 5x as much and the whole experience is overall more jittery and appears less fluid. I am having a hard time at the moment as I cannot get [email protected] with these latest catalyst drivers, I honestly tried to ignore it and tell myself I can still play at 60hz, but it is really just too bad, I have to play at lower res and stretch it which makes quake quite difficult as horizontal movements appear more pronounced.

Even watching movies at 60hz I am able to notice image tearing at times. Now LCD's dont flash which makes it all quite confusing and im not sure why or how, but anyone who says that it makes NO DIFFERENCE in games is horribly misstaken.


----------

